# Is IPA the same as panel wipe?



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

Hey everybody! 

Just a quick question, 

I have a 5l tin of panelwipe, from a bodyshop supplier, this was what they came up with when i asked for IPA. However, i fear its not quite the right stuff? Its not dilutable for starters. 

Anybody else used this before? They did say it was perfectly safe on painted finishes, as it was designed for removing oils and grease before touch up spraying etc.

Opinions before i order some IPA that might not actually be needed? 

Cheers. 
Ted.


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

In a word......yes mate:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

DagenhamGeoff said:


> In a word......yes mate:thumb:


thats two words(and an emoticon!!)


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

Lol God there`s no fooling you fella.....:thumb:


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

Fantastic! Cheers. 

Although i got impatient so i ordered some IPA as well.

Guess i've now got 6 litres of the stuff.


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Panel wipe is IPA based but contains degreasers as well, i actually prefer it to IPA.


----------



## wax-works (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm a model maker and use the both painting cellulose paint and 2k paint.

I use the fast drying panelwipe to clean each surface to prevent fisheyes contaminants etc. It will not leave the primers feeling sticky or remove paint.

IPA I feel is alot stronger in what it removes and almost bites into the paint removing some paints almost. (2k hard coats the exception). 

I spend maybe 2 days polishing models by hand to 8000 grit micro mesh and would never use IPA to clean the finish ( fresh paint).

On soft paints panel wipe and hard paints use IPA.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Panel wipe all the way for me:thumb:


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

Can i still use panel wipe with microfibre cloths? the body shop reccomended against it, but didnt state a reason.


----------



## magoomba (Feb 25, 2007)

Found it hard to source IPA until I remembered I had a Paramedic friend


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

So does panel wipe go by any other names, and who sells it?


----------



## Decebal (Mar 9, 2011)

LeadFarmer said:


> So does panel wipe go by any other names, and who sells it?


Some of the stores. http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=panelwipe&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a#hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&sa=X&ei=zPkMToyZDMSxhAfDj7zYDQ&ved=0CCQQvwUoAQ&q=panel+wipe&spell=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=fcf202bebccbb9a&biw=980&bih=537

But what about intermediate paint? What is better? IPA or panel wipe?


----------

